# Problem with screen capture - screen goes black



## PeterReynolds (May 31, 2015)

I use Snagit V8.1.0 and have done so successfully for many years. Now on Windows 10 whre it has always worked fine up to now.

Suddenly, whenever I click on the capture button my entire screen goes black. Therefore I can't see anything to capture!

I have also tried this with Screenshot Captor and the same thing happens.

I am not aware of changing any settings.

Please help!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

It may be related to an updated graphics driver.
Try reverting to a previous driver if possible.


----------



## PeterReynolds (May 31, 2015)

Thanks but that doesn't help. I even paid to upgrade to Snagit 12 but it is even worse. it crashes as soon as I click the capture button!

Diagnostics file attached


----------



## PeterReynolds (May 31, 2015)

Problem solved!

I have recently installed Trusteer Rapport security software at the insistence of my bank which blocks all screen capture. Why don't publishers or even my bank warn of these things?

It works perfectly now. I needn't have upgraded to 12, I was more than happy with 8!

Great piece of software by the way, one of my essentials.

https://support.techsmith.com/hc/en...lack-or-contain-fragments-of-multiple-windows


----------

